# Sms gateway through php



## bukaida (Aug 7, 2008)

I want the sms functionality in my website.Not a traditional one but in a bit different way--

The SMS gateway should be able to identify the sender number, message and sending time. These information should be stored in a mysql database so that they can be used by other php programs.

I am using OZEKI's HTTP SMS gateway which returns these informations in a url in the format
sender={$SENDER}&receiver={$RECEIVER}&message={$MSG}&receivedtime={$RECEIVEDTIME}.
I can also specify the php page in localhost where this information will go through this software. But the problem is how to accept this information? I have no idea of accepting a real time information in php variable.If I can accept them in php page, then through an insert query, I can insert them in database and my problem will be solved. OZEKI has a detail procedure for this purpose for it's paid version but those parameters do not apply here. Please help.


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 7, 2008)

I am perhaps not able to understand your requirement.

You want to design a php front end where user can enter Message, Sender and Receiver and then you can dump these details in mysql table which later another process can retrieve and send the actual sms. Is this what you want?

Or it is that when you submit the sms to OZEKI's Gateway, you wish to read their Acknowledgment response about the sms Receive time on Receiver's mobile??

If none of above then please explain it once again in detail or give some link to read about it...


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 7, 2008)

Use $_GET["variable"] function to retrieve variables from URL.

```
$sender = $_GET["SENDER"];
$receiver = $_GET["RECEIVER"];
$message = $_GET["MSG"];
$receivedtime = $_GET["RECEIVEDTIME"];
```


----------



## bukaida (Aug 8, 2008)

> it is that when you submit the sms to OZEKI's Gateway, you wish to read their Acknowledgment response about the sms Receive time on Receiver's mobile??



Yes thats what my intension is. The gateway is supplying the informations through url.
I have attached some screenshots regarding the operations and settings of this software.
Please help.

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/5703/sms3id2.th.jpg
*img169.imageshack.us/img169/1604/sms2ee9.th.jpg
*img167.imageshack.us/img167/470/sms1qt6.th.jpg
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/9878/sms4rh4.th.jpg


----------

